# Is any chance for Analyst programmer-261311 189 invitation round on 19th AUG 2013



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Is there any chance for Analyst programmer-261311 on 19th August invitation round . i am having 65 point score and EOI lodged just 13th August 2013. Just want to know the demand for 261311 when i check skillset-report ceiling for 2613 is 4800 in that already invited 1333 so left out is 3460 this means can i have get chance in 19th or i may need to wait sep, oct .... if there is competition for 261311.

Regards,
Hanumesh


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance for Analyst programmer-261311 on 19th August invitation round . i am having 65 point score and EOI lodged just 13th August 2013. Just want to know the demand for 261311 when i check skillset-report ceiling for 2613 is 4800 in that already invited 1333 so left out is 3460 this means can i have get chance in 19th or i may need to wait sep, oct .... if there is competition for 261311.
> 
> ...



*Hello Hanumesh,*

The *highest ranked clients* by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. 

For clients who have *equal points *scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the* visa date of effec*t) determines their order of invitation. 

Expressions Of Interest with *earlier *dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*More info here:*: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.
*
The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
*
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------

